

Falcon 9 GEO Transfer Mission - deletes
http://www.spacex.com/webcast/?SES-8

======
hga
Due to Space-X's approach and achievements I find myself _excited_ by space
for the time since the early '70s when Apollo ended and it was clear nothing
much would come from NASA for the foreseeable future.

OK, staying up and watching Neptune All Night in 1989 as our first and last
probe for it, Voyager 2, flew past it, and we received the first pictures was
cool, but Space-X is about seriously getting out into space potentially in an
long term economical way.

Let's hope this mission works!

